# Battery problem...HELP!



## Baaaa04GTO (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok, I'm not the smartest car guy in the world, but I've got a battery issue. I bought a "jump-start" battery charger because my 04 GTO is stored in my garage for the winter. I was doing pretty good starting it at least once a week, but the past few weeks I didn't have time. So, I tried to start it a few days ago and the battery was dead. I bought a "jump-start" battery charger to jump my GTO, and it worked great. But, after letting it run for about 10 minutes, I turned off the car and tried to re-start it. The car's lights turned on, but the car just ticked and wouldn't start at all.

Is my battery dead? I didn't think so since my interior lights still turned on when I put the keys in the ignition. I was thinking maybe the "jump-start" battery charger wasn't fully charged and maybe thats why my car wouldn't start the second time...any ideas?

I know this sounds like a rookie question, but I am so any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

A jump box is not good for a battery, so your battery is dead and the jump box is probably dead also. Get a decent charger, and charge the battery at 2 amps to fully charge it, 10 amps is good, but doesn't fully charge the battery. If the charger has a maintenance mode, .3 amps you can leave it on, but it's better to get a battery tender that will maintain the battery while it's parked. It's really bad on a battery to let it go dead. Charging it every now and then will maintain a battery if you don't let it go dead. Charge the battery and put a load tester on it and see if it's any good, or take it to autozone and they can test the battery for you.


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

*Battery*

:agree


----------



## AEgto (Dec 6, 2010)

i had the same problem i put my battery charger on it and i havnt started in about a week due to the foot of snow out side but today i went out and fired right up battery charger help


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Invest in a battery tender. Leave it plugged in and connected to the battery. Overcharging a battery will destroy it as well.


----------



## SirSabattini (Jan 14, 2011)

cant this also be an alternator problem? i've had the same problem with my truck. not quite a GTO but i had to change out my alternator.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

He really didn't give enough info to come to that conclusion. If he has put a voltmeter on it while it was running it would show which direction to look, battery or charging system.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

SirSabattini said:


> cant this also be an alternator problem? i've had the same problem with my truck. not quite a GTO but i had to change out my alternator.


Not to say it isn't but its unlikely being the car is not that old. This battery powers a lot. Even though the lights, horn etc function, there may not be enough juice to crank it over. 
The age of the battery nor the make was not stated. The car is an '04 its unlikely the OEM battery is in there. Cheaper batteries like Deka don't last more than 3-4 years. 
Not enough info was produced. I am theorizing here. A Battery Tender is a must have. Once sulfation begins even being hooked to a tender won't stop it from its demise.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I bought a Optima yellow top deep cycle battery. Kinda expensive battery but if you let your car sit for long periods of time I think it is worth it. The optima will go down just like every other battery but you can jump start it and it comes right back to life over and over again. Standard batteries dont like to be ran down and will not last long in a car that isnt used much.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

There are 3 basic types of batteries, deep cycles, deep cycle/cranking, and cranking batteries. Deep cycles don't have the CCA-cold cranking amps to really spin a car over, but will last forever, and are twice as heavy as a cranking battery. Deep cycle/cranking is for boats that have trowling motors, multi use. Cars use cranking batteries, like the red top optima. The secret to battery life is keeping it charged, don't let it go dead...


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

The Optima yellow deep cycle battery was designed to go into everyday cars with a high demand from electronics. It is the same size as the red top and has 750 cca and i didnt notice much of a difference in weight that i can remember but I think the yellow top is 43lbs.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I have used a Deltran Battery Tender on the Corvette since 2001 and my GTO since 2007 with no issues through the harsh Chicago Winters while it waits for Spring to arrive...
Bill


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

HP11 said:


> He really didn't give enough info to come to that conclusion. If he has put a voltmeter on it while it was running it would show which direction to look, battery or charging system.


Based on the below, it also sounds like he didn't put the charger on the battery to charge it, just gave it a hot shot nor run the engine long enough to restore its lost charge.



Baaaa04GTO said:


> I bought a "jump-start" battery charger to jump my GTO, and it worked great. But, after letting it run for about 10 minutes, I turned off the car and tried to re-start it. The car's lights turned on, but the car just ticked and wouldn't start at all.
> 
> Is my battery dead?


Sounds like its life has been shortened and its weak but not dead from what you have described. Put the charger on the battery with a low amperage setting overnight (mine can be set to put out a steady 2 amps, variable 10 amps or a 50 amp hot shot). Try to start the engine off the battery alone in the morning. Run the engine until warm and shut down. Repeat the start up next day off the battery alone without charging over night. If it fails again, its a return core for the purchase of a new battery and you should also check the alternator out put voltage at the battery terminals with a VOM (normal to be in the 14 volt range). Get a tender or use a 2 amp trickle charger set up on a dial type wall outlet timer to charge every day for 1 hour. I use that set up on my electric start home standby generator and it hasn't failed me yet. 

Also make sure your not leaving the ignition key anywhere near the car. A former Vette salesman I know that owns an 04 advised that the security system can drain the battery if the key is left in or close proximity to the car. They had that problem with cars on showroom display when the battery's were left connected.

I live in the mid-Atlantic and have fairly mild winters in comparison to the northeast and upper midwest but it tends to be in the 20~30 degree range for highs and lows from mid Dec thru the end of Feb. My (OEM type Delco) battery has been in service since 12/06 and I've never tendered it during the winter, don't drive the car after the 1st salt hits the roads (drive it about 6k miles a year) and only start it but once a month or so during winter... but the battery that was shipped with the car from Oz didn't last a year on the dealership lot giving the vette salesman's advise some merit.


----------

